
Wasteful, damaging and outmoded: is it time to stop building skyscrapers? - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2020/jul/11/skyscrapers-wasteful-damaging-outmoded-time-to-stop-tall-buildings
======
rogerkirkness
Building tall is one of the few real technologies that have made significant
progress in terms of doing more with less. If you keep buildings short, you'll
end up spending vastly higher a percentage of real wealth housing people in
economic centres. Either you build tall, or the cost of land and housing goes
up much faster than it already does.

